# Bruno was so sick.......



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

yesterday,vomiting all day. This morning I found out why.

Anyone remember back in December when I posted about his dumb butt eating a spatula............
Well guess what he passed this morning. Yeah. LOL,he's feeling 100% himself now,and eating and drinking again like normal.

Hurray!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

WOW! thats crazy how long that took. very scary that could have taken your dogs life.
glad he's ok


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I know! Scary to think about.I thought he had passed that thing ages ago. 
Cause it never did him any harm until now. I am going to keep an eye on him though,make sure he's really ok.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow that took a looong time to pass, that is scary . he never had any signs before? glad he is feeling better  It amazes me what these dogs will eat lol loki was the worst for gettin into stuff { like patio furniture and cushions  }


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> WOW! thats crazy how long that took. very scary that could have taken your dogs life.
> glad he's ok


I was thinking the saaame thing... Very Lucky!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

The image of a spatula passing is not good. That had to of been painful. I am glad he is okay and feeling better.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

It was quick and easy actually. It was only the little plastic head part,so it wasn't the entire spatula that he ate.

But I am too shocked at how long it took.


----------

